# Malwarebytes



## kwikfishron

Is this program worth paying for? Is there something better out there for the 25 bucks?


----------



## ddawg16

I would go the free version....

I've used it.....another decent option is Spybot Search and Destroy...

I'm also happy with Advanced System Care......

And talking to an IT guy over the weekend....he said that the MS free prodoct is as good as any of the paid products....

Just stay away from Norton....it convalutes your system too much.


----------



## bbo

I second the mse

i've also used the free versions of malwarebytes and spybot.


----------



## kwikfishron

ddawg16 said:


> I would go the free version....
> 
> I've used it.....another decent option is Spybot Search and Destroy...
> 
> I'm also happy with Advanced System Care......


I have (or had) MWB but today it popped up saying "trial expired"... Pay me Now...:huh:

I also have Advance SC and Avast. Forgot about Spybot.

I have no problem paying if I need it but certainly don't want to if I don't.


----------



## rossfingal

"MBAM" works - pretty well.
If you're getting the pay or else.
Uninstall it and go to their website and download the free version.
One of the major diffs. between the "pay" version and the "free" -
"free" - no automatic updates - you'll have to do manual updates/upgrades.
I've got the free version (of course it wants me to upgrade and pay) -
As long as you manually update.
Maybe, every other day.
rossfingal


----------



## DangerMouse

malwarebytes free is good, so is Emsisoft. Avast.com has free antivirus, as does AVG.

DM


----------



## rossfingal

Yeah - "Emisoft" has got good stuff.
"Super Anti Spyware" ain't bad.
"Avast" is good -
Some problems with "AVG" - used to be pretty, good - some people 
say - problems.
Just what I've heard on the Internet.
Take for what it's worth!


----------



## ddawg16

One important point....

Your protection really consists of 3 layers....

1. Firewall - This is the OS and is what keeps hackers from getting into your computer directly.

2. Email Filtering - Blocking the crap before it gets in your inbox....Outlook is one of the best email programs....

3. On access scanning - Good virus programs will access any new file you attempt to access before you open it up and trash your system.

Some of the above programs being talked about fall in the 3rd catagory. They catch problems after the fact.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Avast and Avira both work but slow down every computer I have used them on. Malwarebytes free is a perfect program. I also use Microsoft Security Essentials which is also free. Between the two I have had no issues or problems.:yes:


----------



## rossfingal

Although it is usually considered a good idea to have some type of
"Anti-malware" program running "live" on your computer.
There are limitations.
This from the "MBAM" newsletter - 

{http://blog.malwarebytes.org/intelligence/2012/10/timely-detection-the-key-to-a-good-anti-malware-solution}

(Brackets added by myself) 

rossfingal

Just thought I'd add -
The "MBAM" newsletter appeared in my "Inbox" as spam???


----------



## BigJim

I use to have Advanced System Care on my pc but when I did an update it fouled up my pc so I removed it. 

I am using Avast right now, is there another good anti-virus out there that won't mess up an ole pc.

Another problem I am having right now and is driving me crazy (I know that is a putt not a drive) is in Yahoo mail, we have our spam filter set to delete all spam immediately but when we check there are sometimes 20 spam several times a day. When I delete the spam and try to get out of Yahoo my pc freezes up and I have to manually turn it off. Any suggestions


----------



## rossfingal

Negative on "Advanced Sys. C."

As far as "Anti-virus" - "Free" programs go.
If you're having problems with "Avast" and you have an older computer -
Try "Clam-Win" - it's free.
You can still have "Avast" on your computer; and run "Clam-Win" -
you shouldn't run 2 anti-virus programs live - "real-time" monitoring!

As far as Yahoo and spam filters go -
you might have the spam-filter set a little too "high".
When you say you have to "shut it down" -
do you mean Yahoo or the computer itself?

"RF"


----------



## funfool

Good thread, I use mse for live time detection. Works fine.
malwarebytes is a good program, but only use it when you think you need it.
Download it and update it, decline the free trial of pro version.
And when needed, just boot in safe mode and run it.
Point is, malwarebytes is not something you run real time, it is a tool you break out and use when needed. Not a tool you have start every time you boot your pc.

I use mse for real time protection, in my tool box is
ccleaner
malwarebytes
combofix
spybot search and destroy

I run mse all the time, just break out the tools when something is broke.


----------



## BigJim

rossfingal said:


> Negative on "Advanced Sys. C."
> 
> As far as "Anti-virus" - "Free" programs go.
> If you're having problems with "Avast" and you have an older computer -
> Try "Clam-Win" - it's free.
> You can still have "Avast" on your computer; and run "Clam-Win" -
> you shouldn't run 2 anti-virus programs live - "real-time" monitoring!
> 
> As far as Yahoo and spam filters go -
> you might have the spam-filter set a little too "high".
> When you say you have to "shut it down" -
> do you mean Yahoo or the computer itself?
> 
> "RF"



Rossi, when I delete all the spam, I try to go to my home page when I do the computer totally freezes, I can't do anything but manually turn the computer off. I clean all the junk off a few times each day. I have done restores and everything I can think of and nothing works. I have another tower here that I may try after while.

Oh, I have the spam settings to delete all spam immediately but it don't delete any of it.


----------



## funfool

Can you start your pc in safe mode? usually hitting f8 while it is booting.
choose safemode with networking, then go to download malwarebytes and update it and then run it in safe mode on your pc.


----------



## DannyT

use a different browser. i never use IE unless it is absolutely necessary and then i use in private browsing mode. but for now, click start then run, type msconfig and hit enter.

click the startup tab and uncheck everything that is checked. click ok. click restart now. see if that makes any difference. if for some reason you can't run msconfig restart in safe mode and do it.


----------



## rossfingal

"BigJim"
"PM" on the way.
"RF"


----------



## BigJim

funfool said:


> Can you start your pc in safe mode? usually hitting f8 while it is booting.
> choose safemode with networking, then go to download malwarebytes and update it and then run it in safe mode on your pc.



I will that FF, I hope it works.

Danny I already went to msconfig and made sure I had everything on startup unchecked, Thanks. I am going to try what FF said. 

I am here Rossi


----------



## BigJim

Hey funfool, that worked like a charm, thanks buddy, I appreciate it.


----------



## funfool

Glad it worked, malware can be tricky sometimes. 
I have seen some that will redirect you and not allow to download A/V tools.
Actually need to download to a thumb drive on another pc to install it on the affected pc.

If malwarebytes did not work, combofix is next choice.
I only suggest it as a last resort, it is powerful, if you do not follow instructions precisely it can bork your system and cause a re-install.

I have gotten many free or cheap pc, because of malware and virus. I like to play with learning how to repair them and clean them up. Takes a little time, but most issues can be fixed.
Then usually do a fresh install and give them away.


----------



## rossfingal

"FF" has given some good advice!
However - as far as "Combo Fix" is concerned -
It's not an "Anti-malware" scanner - not, "MBAM", "SAS", "SpyBotS&D",
"HJT"......
From what the developers of "CF" say -
Do not run it on your own!!! - 
run it only on the DIRECT, supervision of 
someone who is trained to use it!!!!

"RF"

(Stay away from "CF"!!!)


----------



## funfool

"I only suggest it as a last resort, it is powerful, if you do not follow instructions precisely it can bork your system and cause a re-install." :whistling2:

I never did suggest it in previous post, I was simply pointing out that if the basics did not work, we have bigger guns to bring out.

I think most people here in a diy forum has a attitude that they would rather learn and repair things themselves.
I have received much help, and as a community, we like to help back where we can.

If I thought that combofix was the right tool for the job, My post would be a whole lot longer, very first thing we would do is be sure all your goodies are backed up on another drive, which should already be done anyways.
Then give more detailed instructions, and stay right on line here to answer any questions as working through it.

I thank rossfingal for pointing out what I was trying to say about it being a powerful tool, do not take it lightly.

I am just a old carpenter that does computers as a hobby, I run a advanced complex linux server os on my computers and am a developer for the org. you can email me at [email protected]
Although a pm from here would be more suited, just want to assure I would not purposely give bad or incomplete advice and then bail on the op.


----------



## SPS-1

The one feature that you get with the big names, that you will not get with free AV, is that if you do get hit, their tech people can help you clean up your PC. They can take remote access of your computer, and clean up the issues.


----------



## bbo

SPS-1 said:


> The one feature that you get with the big names, that you will not get with free AV, is that if you do get hit, their tech people can help you clean up your PC. They can take remote access of your computer, and clean up the issues.



the last people I would want to let remote connect to my computer are the ones that let the virus/trojan/etc in.

I work in IT and I have never seen an instance where we would let an AV tech remote connect to any of our computers.

Infected computers are taken off-line and cleaned/imaged off the network.


----------



## SPS-1

But you worked in IT. Not all of us have the capability of cleaning up an infected computer on our own.

( Actually, first time I got hit, I had one of those fake virus warning pop-ups. I new right away it was fake, and shut off my modem, but it was too late. I was getting re-directed all over the place. Noticed my AV had free online assistance. He asked to have remote access to my computer. I figured "how do I know this guy is really from Symantec, and not the guy that planted the virus?" Would not let them touch my computer. It was a slow and painfull process to clean up my computer on my own. )


----------



## BigJim

I am having PC problems again, I booted in safe mode and ran Malwarebites but it found nothing. I am getting a bunch of spam in my yahoo email with it set to delete immediately so I have to manually delete and when I hit empty, most times the PC will freeze up and I have to manually turn the PC off. 

I have restored 4 times in the last couple of days and today I restored back almost a month and it seems to be doing a little better today. It hasn't frozen today but scrolling is jerky. I am running XP pro and am on Firefox. I tried to download Chrome and Safari but Firefox won't let me so I deleted most of the downloads except for the ones that wouldn't delete, but I renamed those files so they weren't a problem. That was before I did the last restore. Is there a scan that I can run that will tell me what is going on?


----------



## Missouri Bound

Install Microsoft Security Essentials.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evstarr

I guess the next question is why bother being so rabid about the spam folder on yahoo? It's not taking up any disk space from your pc eventually they will delete it (30 days maybe) and obviously there's a problem deleting... 

When it freezes up, How long do you wait before you shotgun it?
Next time run task manager and position the windows so you can see both. Then try the delete again and see if the numbers in task manager stop moving too. Maybe it's just the foreground browser that's hanging and not the system. 

If It hurts when you go like this - stop going like this. Lol

That said, you ran mbam. Have you tried spybot? if you don't have any malware found, it's time to look at the system. What version of Firefox? Any add ons installed? Java updated?What xp service pack? windows updates current? etc.

Also download and run Ccleaner. Run it to clear caches and temp files. Then run the registry scan repeatedly until it finds nothing. Reboot and try again. 

There's a reason but it might be less of a pain to change your mindset on that folder than it will be to fix it. 

And for the record, I HATE yahoo mail.


----------



## BigJim

Evstarr said:


> I guess the next question is why bother being so rabid about the spam folder on yahoo? It's not taking up any disk space from your pc eventually they will delete it (30 days maybe) and obviously there's a problem deleting...
> 
> When it freezes up, How long do you wait before you shotgun it?
> Next time run task manager and position the windows so you can see both. Then try the delete again and see if the numbers in task manager stop moving too. Maybe it's just the foreground browser that's hanging and not the system.
> 
> If It hurts when you go like this - stop going like this. Lol
> 
> That said, you ran mbam. Have you tried spybot? if you don't have any malware found, it's time to look at the system. What version of Firefox? Any add ons installed? Java updated?What xp service pack? windows updates current? etc.
> 
> Also download and run Ccleaner. Run it to clear caches and temp files. Then run the registry scan repeatedly until it finds nothing. Reboot and try again.
> 
> There's a reason but it might be less of a pain to change your mindset on that folder than it will be to fix it.
> 
> And for the record, I HATE yahoo mail.


The reason I am concerned with the spam is it didn't use to show any spam in my spam folder, and now it will show 25 - 50 a day, If I waited 30 days there would be quite a number showing. The bad part is a large number are reported posts from the forum here, and I do need to attend to them. Why don't these useful post go to my inbox instead of the spam folder.

I think I may be due a new PC, this one is way outdated although it has a fairly new hard drive in it.

I usually wait for 15 to 20 minutes before just shutting the PC down. I do run the task manager but it will not end task. I don't like yahoo mail either but I have too many files stored not to keep it and I hate gmail. 

My system is XP pro, sp2 and all updates are current. I have Ccleaner and do run it quite often.


----------



## funfool

"My system is XP pro, sp2 and all updates are current. I have Ccleaner and do run it quite often."

That should be sp3 if you are updated.


----------



## BigJim

funfool said:


> "My system is XP pro, sp2 and all updates are current. I have Ccleaner and do run it quite often."
> 
> That should be sp3 if you are updated.


I've heard too many bad things about SP3.


----------



## Missouri Bound

BigJim said:


> I've heard too many bad things about SP3.


 
But you have to have it. Without it you can no longer get Windows updates online.:no: (or does that only apply to the home version)?


----------



## sublime2

You do realize that all that Spam e mail on yahoo is on yahoo's server NOT your pc? Wanna stop the Spam change your yahoo e mail.


----------



## funfool

I cant imagine what you hear about sp3, but you are really outdated if using sp2.
I installed my wifes system about 4 years ago and has xp pro sp3. Runs fine today.
Only possible thing I can think of, It will take more hard drive space, and will use more ram to run smoothly.

If you have at least 1 gig of ram it should run fine, lower amount of ram and it will still work but will be slow.
Honestly, you are missing out on many many improved updates running sp2 and see no reason not to go to sp3.

I forget the cut off date, but all xp will stop receiving updates.
Quick google search should find it ... they had one date and to many complained and they moved the date again.


----------



## BigJim

funfool said:


> I cant imagine what you hear about sp3, but you are really outdated if using sp2.
> I installed my wifes system about 4 years ago and has xp pro sp3. Runs fine today.
> Only possible thing I can think of, It will take more hard drive space, and will use more ram to run smoothly.
> 
> If you have at least 1 gig of ram it should run fine, lower amount of ram and it will still work but will be slow.
> Honestly, you are missing out on many many improved updates running sp2 and see no reason not to go to sp3.
> 
> I forget the cut off date, but all xp will stop receiving updates.
> Quick google search should find it ... they had one date and to many complained and they moved the date again.


This may well be one of my problems, I only have 512megs of RAM and really no way to add more, I don't think this ole motherboard will handle it. I did a defrag, deleted a lot of my files on desktop and did another clean up and the PC seems to be doing good so far, I may be wrong about not having SP3, I will check and see. I don't remember what was said about SP3 being bad but I didn't update it, I don't think.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Check what you have, then go to Microsoft windows update website and see what you are supposed to have.....I'll be if you don't have SP3 then you can't get updates. Post the results, please.


----------



## funfool

Would be curious of what model number or brand your pc is.
sp3 on 512 would suck and be slow. I had old p-3 pc that would accept more then 512.
Is very common to see low end machines off the shelf that have very little ram installed to save on cost.
But they will take and use much more then provided when bought new.

And at one time, 512 was fine for xp, but as apps and updates get bigger, more features added .... 512 is just not what it used to be.


----------



## BigJim

There is no telling what brand this PC is, a friend of mine up in Alaska made it and sent it to me and he died a couple of years ago. He knew PCs really well and told me I didn't have to up date windows, but everything else needed to be, so I have never updated windows the first time. He told me as far behind updates it was then it would bog down the PC. He told me updating had nothing to do with security.

Right now the PC is doing good again, several members said they were having problems earlier but is good now also.


----------



## rossfingal

It's "Windows"!!!
Install all the updates/patches!!!
As far as I know - SP 3 is fine!
(After they got the usual "bugs" - taken care of!!) 
It's "Windows"!!! 
Ha, ha, ha!

"RF"


----------



## funfool

There are a few free programs that would help you find out.
I would boot a live linux cd and from terminal, lspci will give a complete list of hardware.
From windows, Belarc Advisor will give you this info also.
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
With this info, you could go to crucial
http://www.crucial.com/support/howmuch.aspx
They have a scan tool that will tell you how much ram you have and what kind your board uses, how much the board will take.

If your pc is running fine now, I would leave it at sp2. Simply 512 is not enough for sp3.
It will run, but sp3 will be more resource heavy, will slow your computer down.
There are many security updates that come with sp3. or simply having sp3 will allow you to receive the updates.
If you use ie for your browser, is major security flaw and will be updated. Also will have mse avaible. sp3 is suggested, but if only 512 I would leave as is.


----------



## BigJim

Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it but in the mean time, without realizing it I have hijacked kwikfishron's thread, Ron I profusely apologize.


----------



## funfool

I see your point, In my humble opinion, is a active topic.
Is many that run into the problem all the time, and was some info given by all on it.
For others in the future that want to use the search function, may find what they need.


----------



## digitalplumber

kwikfishron said:


> Is this program worth paying for? Is there something better out there for the 25 bucks?


Yes and no. Stay away from free antiviruses. You get what you pay for.

All of the pcs I have had to totally restore this last year were protected by a free av program, specifically avg and MSE.


----------



## Missouri Bound

kwikfishron said:


> Is this program worth paying for? Is there something better out there for the 25 bucks?


 Stick with Microsoft Security Essentials. It's free and if you maintain it there won't be any issues. You must update it regularly and run it at least weekly. It is the best free anti-malware program, it is fully operational. Anyone having an issue with MSE didn't keep it updated or run it enough.:yes:


----------



## digitalplumber

Missouri Bound said:


> Stick with Microsoft Security Essentials. It's free and if you maintain it there won't be any issues. You must update it regularly and run it at least weekly. It is the best free anti-malware program, it is fully operational. Anyone having an issue with MSE didn't keep it updated or run it enough.:yes:


It's one of the worst out there! Run it enough, non sense it is suppose to protect you all of the time!


----------



## kwikfishron

digitalplumber said:


> It's one of the worst out there! Run it enough, non sense it is suppose to protect you all of the time!


You think you can elaborate on that a bit, including what you think the perfect (or close to it) PC security programs should be?


----------



## digitalplumber

kwikfishron said:


> You think you can elaborate on that a bit, including what you think the perfect (or close to it) PC security programs should be?


 
There is a lot of good info from a guy here: http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/50301670


There is no perfect software, if there was we would not be having this conversation. But some suggestions are:

1.) Firewall
2.) Updated PC software
3.) Updated AV (One that has good reputation)
4.) not working in admin account
5.) paid version of Malwarebytes for live monitoring
6.) change in personal habits
7.) sandbox software


Just a few. The above link links to another website loaded with lots of information.

Thanks


----------



## DangerMouse

I should add here.... NEVER click ANY links from "new members"..... at least half are to virus infected malware sites. Simply report them so the moderators can remove them. We now have hundreds every day.

DM


----------



## funfool

There is no perfect software, if there was we would not be having this conversation. But some suggestions are:

1.) Firewall
2.) Updated PC software
3.) Updated AV (One that has good reputation)
4.) not working in admin account
5.) paid version of Malwarebytes for live monitoring
6.) change in personal habits
7.) sandbox software

1, my router is my firewall, but a firewall is needed if on a laptop and at the local mickey D's having coffee

2, Keeping your browser and flash up to date is important.

3, mse is good and has a good reputation, is all I recommend at this time. Also is part of sp3 and not available to those on sp2

4, Is the most important and useful advise. It is easy to create another user account if your user gets hosed. If you do not give your user admin privileges, it is not so easy for the malware to hose the entire system.
You simply give yourself admin rights when you need them, not when you log in.
This also takes care of #6, it is the most simple thing to change and people do not realize they are running as root and what happens will have affect on entire system.

Is a pet peeve of mine with windows, you install the system and automagically your user has full privileges, this means when your user account picks up the virus or malware, the whole system is infected.
If you create a separate user account to use with limited privileges, will stop most of the nasty stuffs that can infect your entire system.
Even though my windows systems are not secure and have a blank password, I still am asked for admin privileges when system changes are being asked for. I just need to hit enter for blank password, but am aware if changes are being made.

7, I dunno, sandbox is good. But if that paranoid, may just as well run linux.
Then windows in virtual, or no windows at all.
sandbox is good, not something the average user that surfs the web and uses e-mail wants to do.


----------



## digitalplumber

funfool said:


> There is no perfect software, if there was we would not be having this conversation. But some suggestions are:
> 
> 1.) Firewall
> 2.) Updated PC software
> 3.) Updated AV (One that has good reputation)
> 4.) not working in admin account
> 5.) paid version of Malwarebytes for live monitoring
> 6.) change in personal habits
> 7.) sandbox software
> 
> 1, my router is my firewall, but a firewall is needed if on a laptop and at the local mickey D's having coffee
> 
> 2, Keeping your browser and flash up to date is important.
> 
> 3, mse is good and has a good reputation, is all I recommend at this time. Also is part of sp3 and not available to those on sp2
> 
> 4, Is the most important and useful advise. It is easy to create another user account if your user gets hosed. If you do not give your user admin privileges, it is not so easy for the malware to hose the entire system.
> You simply give yourself admin rights when you need them, not when you log in.
> This also takes care of #6, it is the most simple thing to change and people do not realize they are running as root and what happens will have affect on entire system.
> 
> Is a pet peeve of mine with windows, you install the system and automagically your user has full privileges, this means when your user account picks up the virus or malware, the whole system is infected.
> If you create a separate user account to use with limited privileges, will stop most of the nasty stuffs that can infect your entire system.
> Even though my windows systems are not secure and have a blank password, I still am asked for admin privileges when system changes are being asked for. I just need to hit enter for blank password, but am aware if changes are being made.
> 
> 7, I dunno, sandbox is good. But if that paranoid, may just as well run linux.
> Then windows in virtual, or no windows at all.
> sandbox is good, not something the average user that surfs the web and uses e-mail wants to do.


 
We just have to agree to disagree, MSE is not a good AV. 

Sorry!


----------

